# Локальное (OffLine) обновление антивирусных баз



## Severnyj

Бывают случаи, когда необходимо обновить антивирус на компьютере, на котором отсутствует подключение к сети интернет. 
Как это сделать? - Очень просто, необходимо скачать обновления на другом компьютере с доступом к интернету и перенести их на флэшке или CD на обновляемый компьютер. 

*Avast!*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде готовых пакетов, которые можно установить, как обычную программу, двойным щелчком мыши.
> 
> Для Avast 5.x - 6.x
> Для Avast 4.x




*Avira*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде zip-архивов. Установка производится таким образом:
> 1. Запустите антивирус Avira и выберите в пункте меню _"Обновление"_ пункт _"Обновление вручную"_
> 2. Укажите загруженный файл (распаковывать не нужно) и нажмите _"Открыть"_
> 3. Появится сообщение _"Ваш файл с описанием вирусов обновлен"_
> 
> Для Avira 9.x и более поздних
> Для ранних версий Avira



*AVG*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде файлов описаний вирусов. Необходимо скачать все файлы и скопировать их в отдельную папку. Установка производится таким образом:
> 
> 1. Проверьте и обновите время и дату на компьютере — AVG использует данную информацию для определения правильности файлов.
> 2. Откройте _"Центр управления"_.
> 3. Дважды щелкните _"Менеджер обновлений"_ или выберите его и нажмите кнопку _"Свойства"_ в нижней части экрана.
> 4. В окне _"Свойства"_ снимите флажок _"Не запрашивать источник обновления"_, затем нажмите _"Применить"_ и _"ОК"_.
> 5. Теперь нажмите кнопку _"Обновить"_ в нижней части экрана.
> 6. Во всплывающем окне нажмите кнопку _"Папка"_.
> 7. Перейдите к папке, в которую были загружены файлы обновлений, и нажмите _"ОК"_. (Иногда это необходимо сделать дважды, чтобы AVG увидел нужный файл).
> 8. Теперь AVG выполнит обновление с помощью выбранного вами файла, если ранее данный файл не был использован для обновления.
> 
> Ссылка на страницу с обновлениями



*AVZ*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде zip-архива, который необходимо распаковать в папку _BASE_ в каталоге AVZ.
> 
> Скачать
> 
> *Внимание!* Обновления поддерживаются только самой последней версией утилиты.



*BitDefender*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде готовых пакетов, которые можно установить, как обычную программу, двойным щелчком мыши.
> 
> BitDefender Virus Definitions Update
> 
> *Внимание!* Обновления распространяемые таким образом выходят раз в неделю.



*Comodo*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде файлов описаний вирусов. Установка производится таким образом:
> 1. Перезагрузите компьютер в _Безопасном режиме_
> 2. Откройте в проводнике папку _C:\Program files\comodo\comodo internet security\scanners_
> 3. Переименуйте существующий файл _bases.cav_ в _bases.old_
> 4. Скопируйте в папку _C:\Program files\comodo\comodo internet security\scanners_ скаченный файл _bases.cav_
> 5. Перезагрузите компьютер в _Обычный режим_
> 
> Для CIS 3.13
> Для CIS 3.14
> Для CIS 4.x
> Для CIS 5.x
> 
> *Внимание!* Обновления для более старых версий не выпускаются.



*Dr.Web*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде zip-архивов с файлами определений, которые необходимо скачать все и распаковать в папку, в XP: _x:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Doctor Web\Bases_; в Vista/7: _x:\ProgramData\Doctor Web\Bases_, где x: - Ваш системный диск. Перед распаковкой необходимо отключить самозащиту антивируса.
> 
> Dr.Web Virus Definitions Update



*eScan*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде готовых пакетов, которые можно установить, как обычную программу, двойным щелчком мыши.
> 
> Еженедельное обновление антивирусных баз
> 
> *Внимание!* Обновления распространяемые таким образом выходят раз в неделю.



*ESET*​


> Для обновления антивирусных баз продуктов ESET необходимо:
> 1. Скачать архив с обновлениями.
> Далее сохранить его на компьютере, который не подключен к сети Интернет (например, в корне диска С)
> Распаковать архив (например, в C:\offline_update_ess)
> Обновления для Антивируса ESET NOD32
> Обновления для ESET NOD32 Smart Security
> 
> 2. Открыть главное окно программы ESET NOD32
> Нажать клавишу «F5», далее перейти на вкладку «Обновление»
> В строке «Сервер обновлений» нажать «Изменить»
> В строке «Серверы обновлений» указать путь к папке с обновлениями(например, C:\offline_update_ess), далее нажать «Добавить» и «OК»
> 
> 3. В главном окне программы выбрать «Обновление», далее «Обновить версию базы данных сигнатур вирусов»
> 
> *Внимание!* Обновления доступны только пользователям лицензионной версии ESET.



*F-Secure*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде готовых пакетов, которые можно установить, как обычную программу, двойным щелчком мыши.
> 
> Для F-Secure Anti-Virus products for Windows (version 9)
> Для F-Secure Anti-Virus products for Windows (version 8)



*Ikarus virus.utilities*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде файлов описаний вирусов. Установка производится таким образом:
> 
> Найдите в папке с установленной программой Ikarus virus.utilities (обычно, "C:\Program Files\IKARUS\virus.utilities\ikarust3") и замените старый файл t3sigs.vdb новым. Перезагрузите компьютер.
> 
> IKARUS Security Software virus database download



*K7 Antivirus*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде готовых пакетов, которые можно установить, как обычную программу, двойным щелчком мыши.
> 
> K7 Offline Updater
> 
> *Внимание!* Обновления распространяемые таким образом выходят реже, чем для опции Ручного/Автоматического обновления из самой программы.



*Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде готовых пакетов, которые можно установить, как обычную программу, двойным щелчком мыши.
> 
> Скачать
> 
> *Внимание!* Обновления распространяемые таким образом выходят реже, чем для опции Ручного/Автоматического обновления из самой программы.



*McAfee*​


> Загрузите один из следующих файлов оффлайн обновлений McAfee:
> *xdat.exe - обновления вирусной базы
> sdat*.exe - обновления вирусной базы и движка программы (*рекомендуется*)
> 
> Запустите загруженный файл и следуйте инструкциям мастера обновления.
> 
> Ссылка на страницу с обновлениями



*Microsoft Security Essentials*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде готовых пакетов, которые можно установить, как обычную программу, двойным щелчком мыши.
> 
> Для 32-битной версии
> Для 64-битной версии



*Norton AntiVirus, Norton Internet Security, Norton 360, Symantec Endpoint Protection и пр*​


> Отдельно загружаемые ежедневные актуальные обновления для Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7 32- и 64-битных платформ, как для линеек 2010-2011, так и для более ранних.
> 
> Ссылка на общую страницу



*Sophos Anti-Virus*​


> Обновления распространяются в виде файлов-определений, которые можно извлечь из архива или скачать и запустить самораспаковывающийся архив, необходимо скачивать обновления только для своей версии антивируса.
> 
> Virus identity files (IDEs)



*Spybot-S&D*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде готовых пакетов, которые можно установить, как обычную программу, двойным щелчком мыши.
> 
> Скачать



*SUPERAntiSpyware*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде готовых пакетов, которые можно установить, как обычную программу, двойным щелчком мыши.
> 
> Скачать



*Zillya!*​


> Обновления выкладываются на сайте в виде готовых пакетов, которые можно установить, как обычную программу, двойным щелчком мыши.
> 
> Скачать


----------



## regist

Kaspersky Updater - раздел со справками по его использованию *здесь*.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Severnyj написал(а):


> Norton AntiVirus, Norton Internet Security, Norton 360, Symantec Endpoint Protection


Просьба исправить и указать правильную и актуальную на 2014 год ссылку. Или добавить как вторую. 
http://www.symantec.com/security_response/definitions/download/detail.jsp?gid=sep


----------

